
Breaking Down Lululemon's $500M Mirror Acquisition - Cpevans
https://insider.fitt.co/issue-no-87-why-mirror-sold/
======
sambroner
Reasonable explanation. Seems like $500 million might be over paying for one
of many smart mirror workout solutions, but Lulu was already involved and
hey... money's free now?

I do think people are really using these things. I've heard from _way_ more
friends than I expected that they use and love their workout devices.

For me, I can't quite figure out why it's better than a bike and a tablet, but
if it helps you get healthy... so be it.

~~~
sradman
> I can't quite figure out why it's better than a bike and a tablet

The mirror part is important I think; people like the feedback, or maybe just
looking at themselves.

------
grawprog
>the company’s five-year strategic plan, released in April 2019, charted the
path forward: “double men’s, double digital, and quadruple international”
revenues.

Do men actually buy lululemon clothes? I didn't even know they made men's
clothes. Honestly, I didn't realize they made anything other than yoga pants
and bags with terrible slogans like 'children are the orgasms of life' or some
shit like that.

~~~
cwhiz
Their ABC Pants are the only pants I’ll buy now. Incredible.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Check out Public Rec’s Men’s All Day Every Day pants. Similar style, $30/pair
cheaper.

[https://publicrec.com/products/all-day-every-day-pant-
inseam...](https://publicrec.com/products/all-day-every-day-pant-inseam-30)

~~~
cwhiz
Looks interesting but I’ve never paid full price for ABC. Always $80-$90.
Gotta wait for that sale.

------
fnord77
this all seems reasonable on paper, but why does it _feel_ like it's going to
be a failure?

Maybe I've seen to many instances where a non-tech company tries to run a tech
company.

~~~
arzt
Because lulu is judged on earnings and mirror is effectively a saas company
that needs to achieve breakaway scale to own its market. My hunch is lulu
doesn't have the stomach for the cost of acquisition required to get mirror
there.

